# Cutting a mold?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello All!  I am Amanda from Hickory NC. I am new and have one question.  I have done a search for an answer, but haven't found it... so here goes:

The soap molds you buy at A C Moore and Michaels, can they be cut or should I leave them as one sheet?  I have been finding them from $2.79 to $2.99 at the craft stores.  How long should I expect them to last?

Being new, I have not ordered any better quality molds, but I have been looking at silicone molds.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Amanda and welcome!  In my experience those molds don't hold up very well.  (I'm kinda rough on stuff tho.)  I guess it depend on what type of soaping you're planning on doing.  I do cold process.  Most of the molds I have are handmade out of plywood, but others on here use boxes, pringles cans, yogart cups, pvc pipes,etc.  If you're doing melt and pour they should be fine.
   I lived in Hickory for 15 years.


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 3, 2010)

Duh moment.   Just noticed this was on the melt and pour forum.  Been reading to much today!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you so much!  I have gotten probably 10 batches out of the molds so far.  

Even had my husband trying to hand mill some hotel soap, lol.  It was way too old and brittle.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 5, 2010)

What shape are the moulds you are talking about Amanda? Have they got a flat bottom?


----------



## Candybee (Jan 7, 2010)

I think she means are they tray molds, log, individual soap, double sided? Mold market sells different kinds of molds. Eg.; a tray mold or log mold makes one large block that you cut up into individual soaps. You wouldn't want to cut that kind of mold.

If its a mold with several soap shapes that make individual soaps and the shapes are seperated then you can cut them into individual molds if you like. But you can still just make one soap at a time with that type of mold. If it has say 3 shapes in it you don't have to make 3 soaps.


----------

